# what are your vices?



## Lousyweather (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, I'll start......coffee (black), and travel! (decided I liked warm places in wintertime)


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 15, 2012)

coffee, dark chocolate, dark chocolate and coffee. just those 4 things.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 15, 2012)

It'd probably be easier to list things that are NOT my vices.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 15, 2012)

Bench, wood and pipe.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 15, 2012)

I probably drink too much rum and now bourbon. Still go to work and all. Can stay sober all day. Just enjoy a cocktail or two or three at night.


----------



## Gark (Sep 15, 2012)

I spend way too much time reading posts on hearth.com instead of getting chores done. And beer.


----------



## webbie (Sep 15, 2012)

My gawd.....if they were real vices, many would not spill the beans here, eh?


Like Jimmy Carter, I sin.........


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 15, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> coffee, dark chocolate, dark chocolate and coffee. just those 4 things.


 
That's his story and he is sticking to it.  He also can't count.


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Bench, wood and pipe.


 

Vices, not vises.  (but you already knew that, didn't you?)


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 15, 2012)

webbie said:


> My gawd.....if they were real vices, many would not spill the beans here, eh?
> 
> 
> Like Jimmy Carter, I sin.........


 good point- Im also a habitual bible reader and do-gooder....oh, the agony!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice try... Who are you, my probation officer?


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> ok, I'll start......coffee (black), and travel! (decided I liked warm places in wintertime)


 
They're vices?


----------



## ironpony (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a forged 4" metal vise, a 12" wood vise and 6"pipe vise they seem to keep me in enough trouble


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 17, 2012)

Coffee's not an issue unless you have a condition or reaction.  I can stop any time. Really.

Internet porn and killing the occasional drifter.

And grrl rock


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 17, 2012)

the other two vices I can understand, but Girl Rock? really? you are messed up, AP.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 17, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> the other two vices I can understand, but Girl Rock? really? you are messed up, AP.


Ya man, it keeps coming up on Pandora. Been stuck on it. I mean real Grrl rock- not pop garbage. Probably like it because I'm not sick of it, like I am with everything on the radio
(I don't expect anyone else to like it- just like the rest of the music I listen to)


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2012)

Beer
Vodka
Whiskey
Wine
Cigars
Great food
Great friends (I know it may sound weird, but they really are a vice of mine)

I don't do coffee, illicit drugs nor Girl Rock.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 17, 2012)

Easier to list what I don't do.


Base jumping.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 17, 2012)

Forums. Really.


----------



## SlyFerret (Sep 17, 2012)

My big one is coffee.  I'd have trouble giving that up.

I waste a lot of time time on IRC too, but I'm getting better about that.

-SF


----------



## pen (Sep 17, 2012)

If it wasn't for his exclusion of coffee, I'd swear jag's and I were closely related 

pen


----------



## ScotO (Sep 17, 2012)

Coffee, antique Indian tomahawks, firewood, firewood, chainsaws, firewood, chainsaws, firewood,  firewood........my favorite vice of all?  My wife.  Yeah, I really love that woman.   Did I mention chainsaws and firewood??


----------



## fossil (Sep 17, 2012)

e.)  Other


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2012)

I loved coffee, til I saw what unfiltered coffee was doing to my cholesterol numbers. (we have a french press.) Now I drink tea. Is that still a vice?


----------



## fossil (Sep 17, 2012)

begreen said:


> I loved coffee, til I saw what unfiltered coffee was doing to my cholesterol numbers. (we have a french press.) Now I drink tea. Is that still a vice?


 
Not in itself...but looking at your lab results can get in the way of enjoying some of them.


----------



## blacktail (Sep 18, 2012)

For starters, I'll just go with dip.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 18, 2012)

Coffee
Dogfish head beer
Cigars
Retail therapy 
and a few others I can't tell ya....really, I can't


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> I loved coffee, til I saw what unfiltered coffee was doing to my cholesterol numbers. (we have a french press.) Now I drink tea. Is that still a vice?


I love how addicted to coffee everyone is, keepin' me in business! You should try a glass brewer called a Chemex, it's the same strength as French Press just using a very thick paper filter.

Coffee is my main vice, followed by firewood, oh and sugary snacks, maybe the breakfast croissant sandwiches at burger king, I also like salty snacks, cold water, oh and Breaking Bad and Dexter, I don't have cable so I'll watch an entire season in a night or two when they come out on Netflix...

And stopping illegal logging with my bare hands...


----------



## Thistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Various pork products such as bacon,ribs,wursts,sopressata,chorizo,hungarian paprika salame etc
craft beers & a couple-tree midwest others
Single Malt Scotch (when I can splurge)
Nice glass of Cabernet or Chianti w/my pasta & meatballs.
chainsaws - using them,tinkering on them,learning about the history of older ones
dark chocolate
chile peppers
antique woodworking tools,related ephemera,catalogues
various strong cheeses such as farmhouse cheddar,roquefort,gorgonzola,maytag blue (made barely 1 hr from me),pecorino romano,parmigano reggiano (you get the picture......)
Good artisan breads
the occasional apple/cherry strudel & a piece of black forest torte


----------



## ScotO (Sep 18, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Coffee
> Dogfish head beer
> Cigars
> Retail therapy
> and a few others I can't tell ya....really, I can't


I cant see you smoking cigars.

And as far as the"other things", you can tell us........we won't say anything......


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 18, 2012)

Monster
Rockstar
Taco Bell


No, wait. That's what I live four days a week. I spend the rest of the time 'cleansing'.


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 18, 2012)

begreen said:


> They're vices?


 in a roundabout way, to some, yes!


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 18, 2012)

webbie said:


> My gawd.....if they were real vices, many would not spill the beans here, eh?
> 
> 
> Like Jimmy Carter, I sin.........


 darn tootin'! imagine if folks could REALLY read our minds?!


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I cant see you smoking cigars.
> 
> And as far as the"other things", you can tell us........we won't say anything......


 
its not all that uncommon, really......my GF doesnt smoke per se, but every once and awhile, she enjoys a stogie with her brother in law....weirdest thing......


----------



## webbie (Sep 18, 2012)

I secretly wish all drugs were legal and the orgasmatron was fully developed and available in a home model. 
Other than that, I would like to eat more and not gain weight.

Ah, desires. They are never ending.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention Bejeweled Blitz....gawd I love that game.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 18, 2012)

I love too much, I give too much......oh, I lie also


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of what people are listing are not vices. Vices are not something you like, or even something you do every day- they are what other people gossip about.

A vice is not "Hey- that guy drinks coffee every day", it's "Homey is going to do a Hank Williams Sr. one of these days"
It's not "he likes wearing bola hats", it's "Did you hear they caught him in Bea Arthur's house wearing her skivvies?"
It's not "He likes chocolate", unless followed by "and steals cars to support the habit"


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2012)

Sooo...its like DeltaT's mankini obsession?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 18, 2012)

Jags said:


> Sooo...its like DeltaT's mankini obsession?


 
Hey, if you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 18, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Hey, if you got it, flaunt it.


Word yo. Dont hate the playa, hate the game.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 18, 2012)

Now Glen Campbell- he could teach us something about what is and is not a vice.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I cant see you smoking cigars.
> 
> And as far as the"other things", you can tell us........we won't say anything......


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, you smoke cigars!


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 18, 2012)

wait, Scotty says "I can't see you smoking cigars" and bam, a picture just like that?
Hmmm. Lemme try something here:
Gee, I can't see you smoking cigars in daisy dukes...
and...go


----------



## ScotO (Sep 18, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> View attachment 74234


A pretty lady with a stogie and a beer.........Dammit, THAT'S HOT!


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 18, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> wait, Scotty says "I can't see you smoking cigars" and bam, a picture just like that?
> Hmmm. Lemme try something here:
> Gee, I can't see you smoking cigars in daisy dukes...
> and...go


 
hmm...wait for it, I'm just looking for a cigar.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 18, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> View attachment 74234



Pennsylvania. The land where you can still smoke in Bars.  

Nice pic Gamma.  I "Like" it..


----------



## fossil (Sep 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Pennsylvania. The land where you can still smoke in Bars...


 
I'm sure she'll correct me if I'm in error, but as I recall that pic was taken aboard a cruise ship a long way from Pennsylvania.  Rick


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> I'm sure she'll correct me if I'm in error, but as I recall that pic was taken aboard a cruise ship a long way from Pennsylvania.  Rick



May have been. But I was in Pa last month at the Cabin on vacation and walked into a Bar and everyone was smoking.

So used to no one smoming in bars here in Ohio. It's a little Shell Shock to see it.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 18, 2012)

Lewinsky? Is that you?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 18, 2012)

Fossil is right..it was in a cigar bar on a cruise ship...


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm like a chocoholic, but for booze...


----------



## btuser (Sep 18, 2012)

Books on tape. 

I put audio books on my ipod and wear my headphones all day at work.  If its a good story there are times when I completely blank out and get nothing done for an hour.  I'm guessing it cuts my productivity in 1/2, but it helps with my stress level because I'm so distracted.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 19, 2012)

hmm,,, golf, beer (most beers anyway love me some IPA) the occasional cigar. oh, did i mention golf?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2012)

OK. I am in the Daisy Dukes and found a cigar. But the batteries in the camera are dead.


----------



## fossil (Sep 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> ...the batteries in the camera are dead...


 
Thank Whomever for small favors.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> OK. I am in the Daisy Dukes and found a cigar. But the batteries in the camera are dead.


 
The batteries probably committed suicide!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 19, 2012)

Click......got it!


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 19, 2012)

blurred eyes? what the heck? the blur should be lower and larger... That pic is just wrong.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 19, 2012)

Did I tell you guys I am taking up golf? YUP...and I am getting the funkiest skirts to wear...They will see me coming a mile away...lol


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 19, 2012)

I love a stogie when playing golf. Never wore a skirt while doing that, though. I do have some awesome plaid looking golf pants, though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Did I tell you guys I am taking up golf? YUP...and I am getting the funkiest skirts to wear...They will see me coming a mile away...lol


 
Remember to kneel when taking the ball out of the cup.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I love a stogie when playing golf. Never wore a skirt while doing that, though. I do have some awesome plaid looking golf pants, though.


 
Skip the skirt . . . go with a kilt . . . much more traditional when playing the Scot's game of golf.


----------



## potter (Sep 19, 2012)

begreen said:


> I loved coffee, til I saw what unfiltered coffee was doing to my cholesterol numbers. (we have a french press.) Now I drink tea. Is that still a vice?


How does coffee, unfiltered or otherwise raise cholesterol? (Don't be messin' with my French press, buddy.)

Oh, Ashcan, Coffee.


----------



## loon (Sep 19, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Did I tell you guys I am taking up golf? YUP...and I am getting the funkiest skirts to wear...They will see me coming a mile away...lol


 

Girls get all the breaks


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2012)

potter said:


> How does coffee, unfiltered or otherwise raise cholesterol? (Don't be messin' with my French press, buddy.)
> 
> Oh, Ashcan, Coffee.


 
It's the dang terpenes in the coffee. They can be filtered out, but not with unfiltered french press or percolator coffee. The longer the grounds sit in hot water, the higher the oils content.

This may not affect you, I'm genetically predisposed toward having this issue. Both parents had high cholesterol levels. I wouldn't have dropped coffee if I didn't see such a dramatic improvement. I went from borderline LDL levels (while on Lipitor) to posterchild perfect and my HDL improved a lot too.

layperson explanation:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6242467#.UFpkryHF2IA
technical description:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9409294


----------



## Defiant (Sep 19, 2012)

You might find this hard to believe. Fishing & Beer
Doing both tomorrow


----------



## Lousyweather (Sep 20, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> blurred eyes? what the heck? the blur should be lower and larger... That pic is just wrong.


 
I accuse you of looking a little bit too closely at that picture!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 20, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> I accuse you of looking a little bit too closely at that picture!


 
Where's the eye bleach?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Click......got it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74362


 
Thanks you. The little person washing Clint Eastwood wasn't offensive enough.


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 20, 2012)

You can't unsee that!


----------



## Jack Straw (Sep 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Thanks you. The little person washing Clint Eastwood wasn't offensive enough.



No, thank BB


----------



## Eatonpcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Vices...I don't need no stinkin' vices!!


----------



## potter (Sep 20, 2012)

begreen said:


> It's the dang terpenes in the coffee. They can be filtered out, but not with unfiltered french press or percolator coffee. The longer the grounds sit in hot water, the higher the oils content.
> 
> This may not affect you, I'm genetically predisposed toward having this issue. Both parents had high cholesterol levels. I wouldn't have dropped coffee if I didn't see such a dramatic improvement. I went from borderline LDL levels (while on Lipitor) to posterchild perfect and my HDL improved a lot too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I guess.  211 at the last check-up and have been running/diet to bring it down. Guess, I'll have to go shopping for coffee filters.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 20, 2012)

potter said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess. 211 at the last check-up and have been running/diet to bring it down. Guess, I'll have to go shopping for coffee filters.


 
Been using those fine SS mesh filters in my drip machine, really like them. I wonder if you must use the paper filters to catch all the bad stuff BG speaks of?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Been using those fine SS mesh filters in my drip machine, really like them. I wonder if you must use the paper filters to catch all the bad stuff BG speaks of?


I use a gold filter as well. It won't stop any of the interesting oils. If you don't have a problem with cholesterol- then don't bother. The oils are a pleasure unto themselves and hold a good amount of flavor/aroma


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to use the gold filter until I read somewhere it was bad. I forgot the reason why but I stopped using it. Anyone ever hear that? Prolly poppycock..


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want to adopt a vice- check this out. This artist took every drug that you can think of, then did a self portrait after each one. The Bath Salts may be my fave

http://cultso.com/artist-takes-every-drug-known-to-man-draws-self-portraits-after-each-use/


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 20, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> If you want to adopt a vice- check this out. This artist took every drug that you can think of, then did a self portrait after each one. The Bath Salts may be my fave
> 
> http://cultso.com/artist-takes-every-drug-known-to-man-draws-self-portraits-after-each-use/


 
I didn't know there were so many drugs.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Sep 20, 2012)

btuser said:


> Books on tape.
> 
> I put audio books on my ipod and wear my headphones all day at work. If its a good story there are times when I completely blank out and get nothing done for an hour. I'm guessing it cuts my productivity in 1/2, but it helps with my stress level because I'm so distracted.


 
THis for me too.  Though not at work sadly.   It's the only way I can bear the constant housework.    It was just a casual thing, until I got the smartphone and started downloading books from my library.


----------



## webbie (Sep 20, 2012)

That movie on happiness said you have to change your vices regularly...never just do the same old stuff.


----------



## btuser (Sep 20, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> THis for me too. Though not at work sadly. It's the only way I can bear the constant housework. It was just a casual thing, until I got the smartphone and started downloading books from my library.


At first it was just a casual thing, an American classic, a novel on the "100 books to read before you die" list, even read the Hunger Games at the prompting of my wife+daughter.  But after a weekend bender of  Salman Rushdie I was soon on the harder stuff.  Russian poets, feminist manifestos, anything to keep the buz going.

(I can get you some technical support manuals for Windows 3.1 if you're into that kind of stuff)


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 21, 2012)

I have  reading/dramatization of both The Hobbit and LOTR on CD that are quite fun to listen to. LOTR is like 8 discs.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 21, 2012)

I got one of the David Sedaris books on CD- absolutely amazing


----------



## osagebow (Sep 25, 2012)

Small amounts of pricey beer. Ridiculous amounts of coffee.


----------

